# Games you love to play but are very bad at?



## Julum (Dec 22, 2013)

I love to play Team Fortress 2, but I usually can't survive for more than 2 seconds whenever I play. I also like to play Civ 5, but the AI kicks my butt. What about you?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 22, 2013)

Altered Beast. Love this game, nostalgia wise... but I still get my butt kicked . I hope that practice makes me better at it though.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 22, 2013)

I love to play ALL games on my 3DS. My 3DS's controls are busted and I can't play very well now. I guess that counts.

Other than that, I own at all games!


----------



## Loffy09 (Dec 22, 2013)

This may seem weird... But Chess. I'm horrible at it... But it's still fun for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Civ V. And Shadow warrior classic redux lol it's kinda annoying but I love the gfx and game itself. SoaSE: Rebellion. I find it meditative. xD


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 22, 2013)

Dota 2. 
'Nuff said.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 22, 2013)

...Pokemon. XD


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 22, 2013)

CS:GO

D:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't really enjoy games that I suck at (I mean really suck at).


----------



## Silversea (Dec 22, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I don't really enjoy games that I suck at (I mean really suck at).



This.

But Super Smash Bros. Brawl was fine, even though it took me forever and ever to get toon link and jigglypuff and stuff.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Monster Hunter. e_e


----------



## Merelfantasy (Dec 24, 2013)

League of Legends ><


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 24, 2013)

Persona 4 Arena. I really suck at fighting games but I do enjoy playing them for either the plot or with friends.


----------



## spookyboo (Dec 26, 2013)

Team Fortress 2. I'm terrible at it but for some reason really enjoy it; although, it is frustrating to die all the time, lol. 

My husband has played since the game came out & is very good - he's helping me get better (a trying task!).


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Mario Party games rofl.
I mean, I am really good at the mini games but my luck on the dice is crap.


----------



## beffa (Dec 26, 2013)

Zelda n____n


----------



## Julum (Dec 26, 2013)

spookyboo said:


> Team Fortress 2. I'm terrible at it but for some reason really enjoy it; although, it is frustrating to die all the time, lol.
> 
> My husband has played since the game came out & is very good - he's helping me get better (a trying task!).



You're lucky. I have nobody to help me get better. And I haven't played in a long time, and that will probably affect my performance in the game.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 26, 2013)

Battlefield 3 on my computer and ps3


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 26, 2013)

It's kind of hard to love a game that you're bad at, but for me, it would be the Zelda series. I will always freeze up when a monster is about to attack and I haven't even attacked yet.


----------



## Puddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Any Moba.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 26, 2013)

Rune Factory 4. The first dungeon was really easy, but the next one sharped up quite a bit. The game is fun though! I have to bring party members every time, usually the ones that can cure.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 27, 2013)

League of Legends v_v I'll probably get better one day..


----------



## kasuga85 (Dec 27, 2013)

Pokemon and Street fighter 4. I love the competitive sides to both game but I can never be even close to be a challenge for most competitive players.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 27, 2013)

ACNL is probably the hardest game I've ever played -_-


----------



## Bowie (Dec 27, 2013)

Pok?mon is hard for me. I mean, there's just so much you need to know if you want to train your Pok?mon the right way! You've got to consider genders, natures, abilities, evolution, all of that!


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Minecraft(any version really). I enjoy it in peaceful. I suck when it's not on peaceful. I always get killed the first night I turn it off and make it easy or something like that.


----------



## Lalalalauren (Dec 28, 2013)

Isabella said:


> League of Legends v_v I'll probably get better one day..




This. So much this.
I always seem to pick the champions which are awfully squishy.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought Ultimate Mortal Kombat for the DS I think, and in the end I always found myself just smashing buttons and hoping for the best. Mostly I was just awful at it though, but really overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 29, 2013)

Pokemon. It's just that I have a life and IV breeding isn't worth it.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

GTA, I swear :c


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 31, 2013)

Cou said:


> GTA, I swear :c



Every time a cop comes around I always die.
It's not even funny anymore.

I'm bad at almost every single racing game I've ever played.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not bad at it anymore, but when I first started playing Monster Hunter I absolutely sucked, but I still enjoyed playing it. My enjoyment of the game determined me to become a better player, and now I'm actually pretty good.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm not bad at it anymore, but when I first started playing Monster Hunter I absolutely sucked, but I still enjoyed playing it. My enjoyment of the game determined me to become a better player, and now I'm actually pretty good.



I am god AWFUL at Monster Hunter X_x


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2013)

Those singing games xD I'm awesome at those dancing ones though ;D


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 31, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Those singing games xD I'm awesome at those dancing ones though ;D



When I play dancing games I almost ALWAYS break something :/ I lack any skill...


----------



## toastia (Dec 31, 2013)

Minecraft.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Pok?mon is hard for me. I mean, there's just so much you need to know if you want to train your Pok?mon the right way! You've got to consider genders, natures, abilities, evolution, all of that!



Sorry, I just have to point a few things out...
You only have to consider gender if breeding.
In past experience nuzlocking, natures don't really matter for the main storyline.
Abilities only really matter for competitive battling (past experiences)
Evolutions... People have done solo-runs with Skitty! This one person did one that was really amazing!

Just saying.
If I say so myself, AC: WW is one of the hardest games I have ever played.
Blue Roses are impossibilities... I swear they don't exist!


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm not bad at it anymore, but when I first started playing Monster Hunter I absolutely sucked, but I still enjoyed playing it. My enjoyment of the game determined me to become a better player, and now I'm actually pretty good.



I think you'll find it was actually me who helped you get better XO

OT: osu! is a game I find fun but i am god awful at it. :]


----------



## MLK (Dec 31, 2013)

I love Mortal Kombat. My Brother and parents always kick my but tho


----------



## oshawott (Jan 1, 2014)

Sad to say Pokemon haha.  There's also Legend of Zelda and Final Fantasy (13 though because I haven't played the others before)


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Sorry, I just have to point a few things out...
> You only have to consider gender if breeding.
> In past experience nuzlocking, natures don't really matter for the main storyline.
> Abilities only really matter for competitive battling (past experiences)
> ...



Actually I think it's more so matter of opinion, I don't see why you had to smack down on them. As of typing this, I am not a breeder/competitive battler/wonderlocker/anything. I'm just a regular player who plays the game for fun.
Personally, I have never cared for the gender of my Pokemon, but I know some people who just like the genders for Pokemon, because they like making a designed team with specific nicknames/genders. Also, as I love Bidoof, I wanted to catch a male Bidoof when I did my first play through.
I don't really care for natures, as I'm not a competitive battler, so I can't really add onto that. But I do try get at least a decent nature through my normal gameplay. On my Y version I caught an Abra which had a nature that -Sp. Attack. Obv the Abra line is a bunch of special attackers so I kept catching them until I found one that had neutral, or +Sp. Attack. Like I said, I'm not a competitive battler, and this was just from my normal play through.
Same thing for abilities. On the same play through as Abra, I caught an Electrike - which had static as it's ability. I normally don't check/care for abilities, but once I realized it had static, I wanted to catch one with Lightning Rod because I prefer that to static. Only reason I kept it was because I'd already trained it about ~20 levels and Electrike is a 12k exp. Pokemon and I couldn't be bothered training one again. Also when I started my game I chose Froakie, and I kept wondertrading until I got a Froakie w/ Protean because i wanted to experience that ability.
And pretty much same for evolutions. Some people prefer not to evolve their Pokemon because they like to keep them in the cuter stages, or they think their pre-evolutions look better than their final/next evolutions.

Not mad or anything, but I don't think you have the right to insinuate that someone can't have a hard time playing Pokemon because they're not a competitive battler.
Also not to mention they didn't even say that they were a competitive battler, all they said was there's a lot you need to know to train your Pokemon the"right way". For all we know they might be a competitive battler, which makes all their points justified. And even if they weren't, they have the same right to express such difficulties.



VillageDweller said:


> I think you'll find it was actually me who helped you get better XO


Yes ok I admit it, it was because of VD's help in the IRC that I became a better player. Thank you very much ^^


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 2, 2014)

I am absolute *crap* at RTS games. Anything that involves planning ahead = nope. Maybe it's the frontal lobe damage, maybe it's the fact that I was just born with such bad ADHD I'm basically a puppy on meth.

It's a shame because I really like Starcraft and want to be able to hold my own competitively -_-


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm usually pretty suckish at Sonic the hedgehog games. I never seem to beat them and yet I always find myself playing more of his games..


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 2, 2014)

I love to play Mega Man 2, but I can't make it through a level without dying for the life of me...


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to play Touhou from time to time. I haven't really done it in a while, but I did enjoy doing it even though I was a terrible player.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> Pokemon. It's just that I have a life and IV breeding isn't worth it.



Way to insult everyone that enjoys the competitive metagame.
IV breeding is totally worth it if you want to compete.
I myself don't care for the competition much as I never know if I'm thinking too far ahead or not far enough.
I still sometimes breed for IVs and Natures though just because I find completely obliterating the NPCs fun.


I'm terrible at RTS games mostly for the same reason of not knowing how far ahead I should be thinking.
I still love playing them though.


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

I love shooting games but I REALLY suck at playing them.


----------



## BlueySky98 (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely Call of Duty Multiplayer. I love it but I get killed basically every 20 seconds... Still fun though!


----------



## Espurr96 (Jan 4, 2014)

I really want to get into Skyrim or Fallout but I suck so bad it's not even funny. Well maybe a little.


----------



## teanigami (Jan 4, 2014)

I enjoyed playing Halo Reach when I was with an ex boyfriend, but I was HORRIBLE at it. There was one time though when we were playing horse where I beat him 3 times in a row on my first try, and he's the kind of person with 60k+ gamerscore. (can you see why I'm not with him anymore? LOL)


----------



## chillv (Jan 5, 2014)

MLK said:


> I love Mortal Kombat. My Brother and parents always kick my but tho



*Has a heart attack from hearing that*

FATALITY

*Eats reviver seed* Okay, I'm back.

Anyway, I like some puzzle games, but I usually suck at them.


----------



## Julum (Jan 5, 2014)

Espurr96 said:


> I really want to get into Skyrim or Fallout but I suck so bad it's not even funny. Well maybe a little.



What are you playing it on? If you're on the computer, you can press the ~ button on the keyboard and look up console commands on Google to give yourself a little boost. Unless you're not OK with cheating.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jan 5, 2014)

i love playing like call of duty and gears of war and halo...but im not very good at it :/ and street fighter


----------



## ALLCAPS (Jan 10, 2014)

GTA games and Sleeping Dogs. I'm better at Sleeping Dogs because of the martial arts melee thing, but I really _suck_ at using guns. Also driving. I literally fail every racing/chase mini-quest because I cannot drive a videogame car _at all_. I'm great at Mario Kart Wii though. I keep crashing into things and running over people and getting flipped over. Then I always die in gunfights. But I looove playing these games because violence. 8U


----------



## juneau (Jan 10, 2014)

Mirror's Edge! It's so exhilarating when you're running full-speed and jumping from one building to another, but damn, everything happens so _fast_. xD I like that about it though, but my reflexes are just too slow, so I end up dying a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

Binding of Isaac lol but it's still fun as fawk


----------



## kerri (Jan 10, 2014)

League of Legends. I play it like everyday with my friends, but I'm still no where near as good as them.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons. I got the game pre-owned and I feel like the previous owner's file is just taunting me. That file actually beat the game and I'm nowhere near beating it. My younger brother's file isn't any better than mine. We're both stuck.


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 11, 2014)

Fire Emblem Awaking.. Love it but i suck lol


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jan 12, 2014)

mayorkerri said:


> League of Legends. I play it like everyday with my friends, but I'm still no where near as good as them.



This.  I play with my plat IV friend all the time and I still cant really improve, but I did get out of bronze, so I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 12, 2014)

Harmoknight. I'm so at it sometimes -.-*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 12, 2014)

Touhou Hisotensoku. It's such an amazing game (especially when I'm playing as Reimu <3), but i suck so bad at it, I get beaten by practically everyone :/


----------



## oklahomajones (Jan 12, 2014)

kasuga85 said:


> Pokemon and Street fighter 4. I love the competitive sides to both game but I can never be even close to be a challenge for most competitive players.



Oh, man, this! I'm a huge Street Fighter fan (and well, fighting games in general), but I'm positively abysmal at it. I'm bad at rhythm games too, but I generally like those as well, so maybe there's some weird correlation there.

Don't even get me started on the Pokemon metagame, my party gets KO'd really quick. lmao


----------



## yosugay (Jan 13, 2014)

every single game ive ever played


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 13, 2014)

Puyo Pop. That game is so hard. The AI are like super smart, and the online community is crazy good. Meanwhile, I can barely make chains.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 13, 2014)

resident evil. the whole series, basically. it's a love-hate relationship for me. 



yosugay said:


> every single game ive ever played



i've visited your dream town and it was gorgeous, so cross that one off your list. 
"every single game EXCEPT FOR ANIMAL CROSSING"


----------



## Redacted (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm awful at tf2 so I have to convince myself that the hats make the other players better...


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Minecraft PVP. The PVP part ONLY >


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 13, 2014)

It's been years since I played it but 007 Nightfire for the Gamecube


----------



## Leanne (Jan 14, 2014)

Smash Bros. x.X


----------



## PsyKain (Jan 16, 2014)

Every survival horror I've ever played, and only because I play them for thrills rather than completion.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 16, 2014)

Alice: Madness Returns.  It's such a shame because it's such a beautiful game.


----------



## MelonPan (Jan 19, 2014)

Fighting Games...I will never be good at Street Fighter but I love the characters and everything about fighting games. D8


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 19, 2014)

Dust 541. It's this 1st Person shooter game. I'm absolutely terrible at it. with a K/D Ratio of like .11 per match. Only reason why I play it is because of my friends


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 20, 2014)

Brain Age Concentration is really hard. The highest level I got on any training is level 9 on Devilish Reading and a 100% on Piano Player.

Fire Emblem is also hard. I can never get past the first 10 levels on Lunatic mode in any Fire Emblem game.


----------



## mob (Jan 21, 2014)

Skullgirls. I usually end up getting very salty.


----------



## Nyx6991 (Jan 22, 2014)

Any of the Madden games. I just advanced from Rookie to Pro lol. The problem I have is, Pro is too easy for me, and All-Pro is way too hard.


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 22, 2014)

Any of the Super Smash Bros. games. I love them to death but I really suck.


----------



## Bui (Jan 23, 2014)

Super Smash Bros series. I play it all the time, and I enjoy it, but I am really terrible at it.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm absolutely awful at Team Fortress 2, but love to play anyway. Sentries, you know?


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

Kid Icarus: Uprising. BUT I LOVE IT


----------



## ribbononmywrist (Feb 2, 2014)

Definitely would be WoW. My boyfriend convinced me to play it a while back. I'm not terrible at it but I just wish I was kind of decent in it haha. I love to PvP but I suck at it


----------



## Mr. Puppypuncher (Feb 4, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> Mario Party games rofl.
> I mean, I am really good at the mini games but my luck on the dice is crap.



Exactly this. My gf rarely wins a mini game, but somehow in the end
always manages  to squeeze herself into the first place.

Also,any Street Fighter/Capcom fighter,
I get slapped around like a toddler fighting a pro mma fighter playing these games online

Still,i adore those games.


----------



## easpa (Feb 5, 2014)

Pretty much all rhythm games. I'm generally really bad at them but I love the feeling of finally getting that full combo after weeks of trying. B)


----------



## Kenzie. (Feb 20, 2014)

Katamari Damacy/We Love Katamari.
I'm really, really slow. :'3 When I don't reach the size I need in time, I give the controller to my boyfriend and he always finishes with time to spare. <3


----------



## Brendino (Feb 21, 2014)

I love screwing around on Grand Theft Auto online, but I'm pretty awful at the game outside of driving, haha.


----------



## Taiyou (Feb 24, 2014)

Any RPG games to be honest. Also music games they're really fun to play but I stopped improving cause I don't play daily anymore... (I can only play Taiko no Tatsujin now)


----------



## Libra (Feb 26, 2014)

RPG games and rhythm games. They're fun but I'm just not good at playing them. -_-'


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 27, 2014)

Rhythm games, They are so much fun thou I'm never quick enough >~<
Also a game called WoW (World of Warcraft) I enjoy the PvP but i die a lot because I'm a up close DPS and have fallen behind in gear, because i didn't play for a long time >~<


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2014)

Pokemon wifi battles...fun, but I lose every time.


----------



## seafarings (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm pretty bad at GTA but I played it way too much, @Kenzie I love katamari heh, but nobody ever wanted to play with me, except my sister played with me once out of boredom, I love the huge level where you rolled up dragons and humongous beasts I think it was We Love Katamari or the one for 360, the only games I ever became good at was Halo 3/Halo Reach and Oblivion/Skyrim because I got too into those games back in the day


----------



## Volcobo (Feb 28, 2014)

GAT 5 Online and any Call of Duty multiplayer. I always play GTA 5 Online with my expansive cars and guns but when it comes to racing and players that are higher rank, I get beaten easily. :/


----------



## seafarings (Feb 28, 2014)

Volcobo said:


> GAT 5 Online and any Call of Duty multiplayer. I always play GTA 5 Online with my expansive cars and guns but when it comes to racing and players that are higher rank, I get beaten easily. :/



I loved driving in the new GTA because of Franklin's ability! God help me when driving in San Andreas or GTA 4 though, got so much crap from my friends when they watched me play, "are you drunk?"


----------



## Alyx (Mar 1, 2014)

I am horrible at all things Mario and Luigi. My boyfriend thinks it's hilarious (he's had 16 years of practice and is the king of Mario).


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 1, 2014)

seafarings said:


> I loved driving in the new GTA because of Franklin's ability! God help me when driving in San Andreas or GTA 4 though, got so much crap from my friends when they watched me play, "are you drunk?"



Driving is kinda hard when racing. >?<


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 4, 2014)

Flappy bird

Yep, I know lol


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 4, 2014)

Meh.... NASCAR '14...


----------



## Citrinewarrior (Mar 6, 2014)

Julum said:


> I love to play Team Fortress 2, but I usually can't survive for more than 2 seconds whenever I play. I also like to play Civ 5, but the AI kicks my butt. What about you?



Bravely Default, and... MONSTER HUNTER SWEET GOD I SUCK AT IT WORSE THAN ANY FIVE YER OLD EVER COULD


----------



## SereneMidnight (Mar 7, 2014)

Dragon's Crown, Disgaea 3 (Vita port,) Armored Core: Verdict Day...


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 8, 2014)

Just played Octodad.

So frustrating, but I love it.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 8, 2014)

Mario Kart on the Wii


----------



## Sorairo (Mar 9, 2014)

Any Fire Emblem game. I love the series...just not losing my men and women permanently.


----------



## iamnothyper (Mar 17, 2014)

All first person shooting games. I just cannot deal with the camera controls.
My friend had to aim for me while I walked >__> pfft.


----------



## HannahTheBudgie (Mar 18, 2014)

Just like the user above, all first person shooting games xD my brother has a ton for our PS4, but I usually can't even navigate my way out of a building, the cameras are too confusing ~.~


----------

